# ISDN: remote hangup ?



## Sinac (8. April 2003)

Ok, dann mal der 100 Thread von mir zum Thema ISDN unter Debian
*durchdreh*
Also, nachdem ich jetzt endlich meine ISDN Karte zum laufen hab und so gut wie alles was mit ppp und ipppd installiert und in den 
Kerne eingebunden habe kann ich mit "isdnctrl dial ippp0"
sogar rauswählen...
aber das funzt irgendwie trotzdem nich :*(
_
debian:~# isdnctrl dial ippp0
ippp0: dialing 1 0191011...
Dialing of ippp0 triggered
debian:~# isdn_net: ippp0 connected
ippp0: remote hanghup
ippp0: Chargesum is 0
_

Denke mal nicht das das ein Debianspezifisches Problem ist,
habe auch schon in diversen Foren und bei Google
geschaut, aber nix gefunden...

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Sinac (9. April 2003)

Hui,habs endlich hinbekommen *abspack*
nach stundenlangem gesuche und ausprobiere
hab ich meine ipppd.ippp0 (ein bißchen)
modifiziert. Wenns interessiert:

# Options file for ipppd.
# ipppd will not read /etc/ppp/options or /etc/ppp/ioptions or any other
# config file. Everything has to be in here.
# "peer" is the name for our syncppp partner.

# STANDARD OPTIONS

debug			# enable debugging
#kdebug X		# set kernel debugging level to X
#nodetach		# (no) fork to the background
#callback X		# ask for callback (parameter X ?)
#lock			# create a lock file for device 
#domain X		# add domain X to a given hostname
#pidfile X		# save pid in file X
#call X			# take options from privileges file (???)
#idle X			# idle time limit (seconds)
#holdoff X		# holdoff time limit (seconds)
#maxconnect X		# set maximum connection time (in seconds ?)
#+mp			# enable multi line ppp
#+pwlog			# log password (WARNING: possible security hole)
#nomagic		# magic number negotiation

# ppp handshake : tuning

#silent			# don't even try to initiate the connection
#passive		# wait for the peer to initiate the connection
#lcp-echo-failure X	# consecutive echo failures
#lcp-echo-interval X	# time for lcp echo events 
#lcp-restart 1		# Set timeout for LCP 
#lcp-max-terminate X	# Set max #xmits for term-reqs
#lcp-max-configure X	# Set max #xmits for conf-reqs 
#lcp-max-failure X 	# Set max #conf-naks for LCP


# AUTHENTICATION

name "0000xxx#0001"		# set local name for auth XXX_
user "0000xxx#0001"		# set name for auth with peer; default is value for name
#usehostname		# use hostname for auth
#remotename X		# set remote name for auth
#noauth			# (dont) require peer (the other) to auth
#require-pap		# allow only pap authentication (dialin only)
#require-chap		# allow only chap authentication (dialin only)
#login			# use system password database for pap
#papcrypt		# pap passwords are encrypted

# AUTHENTICATION TUNING
#pap-restart X		# Set retransmit timeout for PAP 
#pap-max-authreq X	# Set max #xmits for auth-reqs
#pap-timeout X		# Set time limit for peer PAP auth.
#chap-restart X 	# Set timeout for CHAP 
#chap-max-challenge X 	# Set max #xmits for challenge 
#chap-interval X 	# Set interval for rechallenge

# COMPRESSION

#noaccomp		# address compression on/off
#nopcomp		# protocol field compression on/off
#novj			# van jacobsen compression on/off
#novjccomp		# van jacobsen connection-ID compression on/off
#vj-max-slots X		# tune maximum vj header slots
#nobsdcomp		# bsd compression on/off
#nodeflate		# deflate compression on/off
#nopredictor1		# predictor1 compression in/off
noccp			# compression negotation on/off
#nolzs			# LZS compression off (not yet supported fully)
-vj
-vjccomp
-ac
-pc
-bsdcomp

# IP NETWORKING

#noip			# (do not) disable ip transfer
#X:Y			# (do not) set local ip to X, remote ip to Y
noipdefault		#  do not  use name for default ip addr
#useifip		# (do)     use ip addresses from interface
#usefirstip		# (do)     use first ip from auth file for remote
netmask 255.255.255.255	#  do      set netmask, 255.255.255.255 for pointopoint
defaultroute 		# (do not) set default route 
#nohostroute		#  do not  set host route
#proxyarp		# (do not) set an proxy arp entry
mru 1524		# (do not) set maximum size of receive units to X
#default-mru		# (do not) enable mru negotation
mtu 1500		#  do      set max size of transmit units (1500 is OK)
#useifmtu		# (do not) use mtu from interface
#ipparam X		# (do not) set ip parameters in script X
#ms-dns X		# (do not) set dns addr for the peers use (dialin only)
#ms-wins X		# (do not) wins address for the peers use (dialin only)
ms-get-dns		# (do not) accept peers suggestion of dns addr (dialout)
#set_userip 		# (do not) define valid ip addrs in /etc/ppp/useriptab


#ipcp-restart X		# Set timeout for IPCP 
#ipcp-max-terminate X	# Set max #xmits for term-reqs 
#ipcp-max-configure X	# Set max #xmits for conf-reqs 
#ipcp-max-failure X	# Set max #conf-naks for IPCP 
ipcp-accept-local	# Accept peer's address for us 
ipcp-accept-remote	# Accept peer's address for it 

# IPX NETWORKING

#noipx			# en/disable ipx
#ipx-network X 		# IPX network number 
#ipxcp-accept-network	#  Accept peer netowrk
#ipx-node X 		# IPX node number 
#ipxcp-accept-local	# Accept our address 
#ipxcp-accept-remote	# Accept peer's address
#ipx-routing X		# IPX routing proto number 
#ipx-router-name X	# IPX router name
#ipxcp-restart X 	# Set timeout for IPXCP 
#ipxcp-max-terminate X	# max #xmits for term-reqs 
#ipxcp-max-configure X	# max #xmits for conf-reqs 
#ipxcp-max-failure X	# max #conf-naks for IPXCP


----------



## muft (5. Juli 2003)

war sicher nur der eintrag mit dem passwort für den daemon, oder?


----------

